# Been out of touch



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 8, 2016)

To all my WB family, sorry to say we have been out of touch for a little while and may be out for a little longer. I have been in the hospital due to some internal bleeding in my esophagus, that decided to build up dead blood in my belly till it couldn't take any more. Ended up in the back of an ambulance, BP dropped out and so did my pulse. They went in and fixed that problem, but with all my blood stuff going on with my heart, they wanted to be extra careful. Now after this weekend I am headed back to the hospital for the colon-ops, as they are thinking I may have cancerous polyps, this will be at least a week stay, so I am so sorry for the backup in time on the calendars as I sure do not fill up to dealing with them right now. But I will request your thoughts and your prayers. Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2016)

You have 'em, Pappy!


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

Pappy, I'm keeping a good thought and saying a prayer for you man. Heal up quickly! Tony


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2016)

Hate to hear that. Get well
Didn't you have an episode last year ?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2016)

Hope this all goes well for you!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2016)

Take care Pappy!! We want to see more work out of you! Prayers sent to the man above for you


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Pappy, I hope things work out for you soon. now that you have said this no getting out of touch for long. 

Best wishes


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 8, 2016)

Pappy first prayers sent for a quick recovery and hopefully the colonoscopy goes well. 

The same thing happened to my wife earlier this year. I was extremely lucky that I was home and was able to get her to the hospital in time. She crashed in the ER. She was in intensive care for a full week before she could be release. I count my blessings everyday.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't worry about us -- time to take care of #1. Our thoughts & prayers go with you. Chuck


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 9, 2016)

God Bless you man. Wish you all the best and speedy recovery!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

You got 'em Pappy; take care of yourself up there and get well soon. All the grandkids will be needin their grandpa fix in a couple weeks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Damn dude, I'll be thinkin bout ya. And don't you stray to far from here....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2016)

Take it easy and no stress... Have a good Christmas....


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2016)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery!


----------



## kweinert (Dec 9, 2016)

Take time and get better. We'll be here waiting when you get back.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 9, 2016)

Get well Pappy! The worst part of the colonoscopy is the prep, you get a nice nap through the rest and if you have any hemeroid problems get them to snap some band on them while your under.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 11, 2016)

Dang pappy sorry to hear. Hope you get healed up fast.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 11, 2016)

It's hard having any kind of colon issues. I had to have a HUGE operation. Gets better over time and you're back to work before you know it.
Thoughts and prayers are with you. Hard to rest in the hospital because they keep coming in your room, but try anyway.
Take it easy Robert - get well soon - God bless man,

Mark


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2016)

Hate to hear that Pappy but you can't keep a good man down. Take care and follow the doctors orders. Down time is design time. You can keep yourself engaged designing in your mind. You'll be surprised how creative you can be. 
Keep us posted!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hate to hear that Pappy but you can't keep a good man down. Take care and follow the doctors orders. Down time is design time. You can keep yourself engaged designing in your mind. You'll be surprised how creative you can be.
> Keep us posted!



And knowing Pappy he will have some amazing knife/call/turning to show! 

He's one of the many talented people on here I look forward to seeing posts from...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

Prayers and well wishes sent your way Pappy! Take care of yourself first, nothing else matters. Speedy recovery. I had polyps removed too, get checked every 3 years now. It's very treatable if they catch it early. We'll see you back here soon!


----------



## JohnF (Dec 13, 2016)

You have my thoughts and prayers Pappy. Get well soon, and may you have a joyous Christmas too.


----------

